# Barrowford Show



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Anyone going? It's in Barrowford, Lancashire on Sunday, August 29th and is right next to where I live, just 5 minutes down the road  going to see if I can book it off work so I can go down, would be nice to see a few PF faces!!

It's a country show but there's quite a few KC classes on, breeds shown include:

CLASSIFICATION

(ALL CLASSES ARE DOG OR BITCH UNLESS OTHERWISE STATED)

RING 1

Judge - Raye Parry (Gwynsias)
Chinese Crested
Swedish Vallhund
A.V Import Register
A.V.N.S.C

Ring 2

Judge - Mrs S.A Boyes (Parapom)
Pomeranian
S/C Chihuahua
L/C Chihuahua

Judge - Miss M. Cairns
Miniture Pinscher
Papillon
Pug

Ring 3

Judge - Mal Robinson (Avanti)
Lancashire Heeler

Judge - Maxine Mellish (Demelewis)
Rough Collie
Australian Shepherd
Shetland Sheepdog

Ring 4

Judge - Mrs V. Hepworth
Shih Tzu
Lhasa Apso
Miniature Poodle
Toy Poodle
Standrd Poodle

Ring 5

Judge - Mrs Ann Barker (Rikov)
Rottweiler
Doberman

Judge - Mr Colin Baker (Rikov)
Newfoundland
Rhodesian Ridgeback

Ring 6

Judge - Lucy Trethorn (Pahlevi)
Whippet
Afghan Hound

Judge - Joy Carr-Tomlinson
C.K.C.S
King Charles Spaniel

Ring 7

Judge - Mr Colin Haigh (Neustro)
Golden Retriever
Labrador Retriever
Pointer
English Setter
Irish Setter

Judge - Ms E. Ruddell (Cheminee)
Cocker Spaniel

Ring 8

Judge - Mr Nick Connell (Sonorra)
Staffordshire Bull Terrier
Border Terrier
W.H.W.T
Airdeale Terrier

Judge - Ron Davies (Avapal)
Bulldog

:: Barrowford Show Welcome ::


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi, I am thinking of entering Barrowford but not sure if I will be in Devon that weekend! If we are up North we might see you there!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Can i just point out that the Schedule is from last year not this year , i know it s right as spoke to Vanessa Hepworth on Saturday at a show


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

leoti said:


> Can i just point out that the Schedule is from last year not this year , i know it s right as spoke to Vanessa Hepworth on Saturday at a show


haha really? I just copied it off the website, is there one for this year?

It's turned out that it is my weekend off work so I will almost definitely be there, may well be on my own though as work wouldn't let the OH book it off 

Anyone going?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Just to remind everyone - this is on Sunday (29th August) at Barrowford, Lancashire 

it's an agricultural show as well as a dog show and has loads of attractions! Well worth a day out to for anyone in the area with nothing to do on Sunday


----------

